# Would you trade Shaq for KG? (SHAQ Trades - MERGED)



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Would you trade Shaq for KG?*

Would you trade Shaq for KG provided he resigned with the club at the end of the year? I think I would. KG isn't quite as dominant as Shaq but he is just as good and very young. After watching him play in the first round my respect for him grew immensely. He's one of those young guys that just "gets it". He could sit around and get fat with his contract or play X Box all day and not work on his game. However, all he does is work on his game and it shows. Outside of AI I don't think anybody plays with as much passion or intensity than KG does. He's been knocked out of the playoffs for 6 straight years and he's hungrier than ever. I love everything Shaq has done for us but I'd do this deal in a heartbeat.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*I Agree*

I would do this trade in a heartbeat. Kobe would prolly get along w/ KG better than he n Shaq ever did. Shaq is the most dominant player in the game, but he has not shown the dedication n work ethic to the game that hes shown before. KG on the other hand always has. KG for Shaq.. no prob.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

If I were the Lakers, I would do it in a second. I don't know if the T'Wolves would do it though. My reasons for doing it? KG is always a threat to get a triple double. Also, he has many more years left in him than Shaq.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

For me it depends on which Shaq is going to turn up at training camp. If the lakers think he is coming back overweight and not ready to play then i'd make the trade in a second. If he comes back like the shaq of old with a chip on his shoulder, maybe not. It also depends on whether they decide its time to restructure or give it one or two years with some new pieces. 

For me that then turns you to who else the lakers can get, if it was a mailman/new pg type situation then i think short term. 

If they want to get younger and stay at the top for a long time Kobe and KG would make quite a base for the future.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

funny how i posted something similar to this topic about a month ago and got bashed for the idea. Anyways though, DO IT LAKERS! YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

yup


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

It would set up a future dynasty, the Lakers should do this in a heart-beat if they are smart. Shaq is only going to go down-hill from now, in my opinion compared to KG.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

it would probably be a good idea. it would change the team makeup to an athletic team. 
it would probably up Devon Georges game HUGE!!!

but i feel it disrespectful to dump Shaq he gave us a fabulous team that is still pounding em out.

the role players would be better w/ KG here though. 
less standing around


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

True.. trade shaq off for kg is a good move..
Not only is it for the future, its gonna help us rite away too...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No way in hell. That is not the way you thank the guy that lead your team to 3 straight titles. If Shaq had opted out after 1999 to go to a "better" situatio when he could of we would of been pissed.


And those of you that are convinced that Kobe and Garnett would be just as dominant of a combo are fooling themselves.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> No way in hell. That is not the way you thank the guy that lead your team to 3 straight titles. If Shaq had opted out after 1999 to go to a "better" situatio when he could of we would of been pissed.
> 
> 
> And those of you that are convinced that Kobe and Garnett would be just as dominant of a combo are fooling themselves.


The Lakers wouldn't be AS dominant. But they would possibly be the best in the west for years to come if both re-sign. KG is much younger than Shaq. Who knows how much longer Shaq will be the most dominant in the league?


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*TRADE SHAQ - HOTTEST TOPIC EVER!!!*

Shaq used to be the Best one of the most dominant Center in the Whole NBA. But that's all history now, hes getting tired of basketball, he has so much money that he can just lie down for the rest of his life and do nothing. 


His moderation were chicks and money. he has all of em already. 

Trade Shaq before its too late. i'm a big fan of lakers, but shaq is got to go. 


"It's very, very disappointing," O'Neal said. "We've been celebrating the last three years, and we would have liked to have gotten it this year. But it's been an unusual year. It was kind of a different team and a different feel out there. 

"We had an unbelievable run. Ever since Phil came, we've been enjoying nothing but success, and this is the first time we're not feeling success." 


[/IMG]











Shaquille O'Neal - Profile

Height: 7-1
Weight: 338
Position: Center
Born: March 6, 1972 (Newark, New Jersey)
College: Louisiana State '92

High School: Cole (San Antonio, TX)
Residence: Beverly Hills
Years pro:11

How Acquired: Signed by the Lakers as a free agent on July 18, 1996 




[IMG]http://cbs.sportsline.com/images/fans/celebrity/shaq/gym/shaq_profile.JPG


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Shaquille's Current/Career Bests 
STATISTICS 2002-2003 SEASON CAREER 
Points 42 @ L.A. Clippers 3/17/03 61 @ L.A. Clippers 3/06/00 
F.G. Made 16 vs. Minnesota 3/07/03 24 @ L.A. Clippers 3/06/00 
F.G. Attempted 27 @ Memphis 11/29/02 40 @ Washington 3/22/96 
3-pt F.G. Made None 1 vs. Milwaukee 2/16/96 
3-pt F.G. Attempted None 1 - 20 Times 
F.T. Made 12 - 4 Times 19 vs. Chicago 11/19/99 
F.T. Attempted 19 - 2 Times 31 vs. Chicago 11/19/99 
Off. Rebounds 8 - 3 Times 14 - 2 Times 
Def. Rebounds 13 - 2 Times 18 - 4 Times 
Total Rebounds 17 - 2 Times 28 @ New Jersey 11/20/93 
Assists 7 - 2 Times 9 - 2 Times 
Steals 3 - 2 Times 5 - 3 Times 
Blocks 7 - 2 Times 15 @ New Jersey 11/20/93 
Minutes Played 47 @ Houston 1/17/03 55 @ Utah 1/24/00 
As of 3/20/03
Courtesy of the Orlando Magic and L.A. Lakers


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

I did all these just to thank him for all the things he has done for the Lakers. but he ain't benefinical anymore. Good Bye Shaq


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*Shaq Is Got To Go!!!!*

Shaq used to be the Best one of the most dominant Center in the Whole NBA. But that's all history now, hes getting tired of basketball, he has so much money that he can just lie down for the rest of his life and do nothing. 


His moderation were chicks and money. he has all of em already. 

Trade Shaq before its too late. i'm a big fan of lakers, but shaq is got to go. 


"It's very, very disappointing," O'Neal said. "We've been celebrating the last three years, and we would have liked to have gotten it this year. But it's been an unusual year. It was kind of a different team and a different feel out there. 

"We had an unbelievable run. Ever since Phil came, we've been enjoying nothing but success, and this is the first time we're not feeling success." 


[/IMG]











Shaquille O'Neal - Profile

Height: 7-1
Weight: 338
Position: Center
Born: March 6, 1972 (Newark, New Jersey)
College: Louisiana State '92

High School: Cole (San Antonio, TX)
Residence: Beverly Hills
Years pro:11

How Acquired: Signed by the Lakers as a free agent on July 18, 1996


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Shaquille's Current/Career Bests 
STATISTICS 2002-2003 SEASON CAREER 
Points 42 @ L.A. Clippers 3/17/03 61 @ L.A. Clippers 3/06/00 
F.G. Made 16 vs. Minnesota 3/07/03 24 @ L.A. Clippers 3/06/00 
F.G. Attempted 27 @ Memphis 11/29/02 40 @ Washington 3/22/96 
3-pt F.G. Made None 1 vs. Milwaukee 2/16/96 
3-pt F.G. Attempted None 1 - 20 Times 
F.T. Made 12 - 4 Times 19 vs. Chicago 11/19/99 
F.T. Attempted 19 - 2 Times 31 vs. Chicago 11/19/99 
Off. Rebounds 8 - 3 Times 14 - 2 Times 
Def. Rebounds 13 - 2 Times 18 - 4 Times 
Total Rebounds 17 - 2 Times 28 @ New Jersey 11/20/93 
Assists 7 - 2 Times 9 - 2 Times 
Steals 3 - 2 Times 5 - 3 Times 
Blocks 7 - 2 Times 15 @ New Jersey 11/20/93 
Minutes Played 47 @ Houston 1/17/03 55 @ Utah 1/24/00 
As of 3/20/03
Courtesy of the Orlando Magic and L.A. Lakers


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

I'LL TRADE SHAQ FOR KG AND HUSON


----------



## Cherokeeman (May 19, 2003)

I'm not totally against trading Shaq, but there is a problem in that every body see's that he is not totally dedicated to basketball any more which makes trading him strait across for some one else not easy to do. So then to sweeten the pot you have to throw some other player or players in. So who else would you want to give up to make the deal?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

That 1s a no brainer kg is considerably better and also considerably younger. With shaqs decline another title is less and less likely every year. With KG this would not be true


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

trade shaq, he used to be the "best"


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, someone you have to give up the big fish to get bunch of Fishes. Cuz once you get the big fish, other fish are gone. So i think they should give up on shaq and take Garnett


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I would trade KG for Shaq without having to think about it. The lakers would be set for the next 10 years. Kobe and KG would rule. But I dont think Buss would make that deal. The Lakers dont trade great players.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I would if we weren't the Lakers... we are not that kind of team. We let our stars fade out and retire. We ride them all the way for giving us our best. Shaq stuck with us after being broomed by a rookie, and we will stick with him through his tough hour. So what if he has ballooned a little. We should all hope he works for it and comes back down ready to dominate. We shouldn't talk about trading him, not for anyone. He is our man and we stick behind him one hundred percent. He could do something of the sort: Retire after next season, and give us the ability to go after KG when he is a free agent. But for now, I am saying, sure KG is better, and that is a future dynasty, and also insanely good chemistry, but that is not how a good franchise operates. Screw business for a while, we will get it back. We have a young, budding superstar in Kobe, and after Shaq leaves, we should focus on filling him with potential talent now, and superstars then. A 1-2 tandem is not the only way to win in the future. KG would be awesome, I would take him, but I believe it would not be the right thing to do.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> I would if we weren't the Lakers... we are not that kind of team. We let our stars fade out and retire.
> 
> He could do something of the sort: Retire after next season, and give us the ability to go after KG when he is a free agent.


I agree the Lakers in the past have not traded their star players, even if it might have been better for the talent level of the team. It just isn't the Lakers style.

Trading Shaq for KG might be great for the Lakers now and in the next few years, but it would break with the Laker tradition, and make it that much harder for the Lakers to lure superstar players in the future. Dissing and discarding superstars (Phil, Scottie AND Michael) has worked wonders for the Bulls franchise and their ability to attract star free agents.

As far as the possibility of Shaq retiring, thus allowing the Lakers to sign KG as a free agent; can't happen under the current CBA, unless Shaq forfeits the remaining $ under his deal, and receives no other compensation from the team. I do NOT see Shaq saying to the Lakers, "you go ahead and keep the $65million you owe me for the last two seasons." Shaq is under contract for 3 more years. KG is a free agent next summer. So the timing doesn't match. If a player retires before their contract ends, but still gets paid the money, it counts against the team's cap. If the player is injured, the team can get an exception, but that takes time to get league approval - sometimes up to one year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The Lakers will be doomed in 2005 and 2006 seasons if they hold onto Shaq... He'll probably be close to 400 lbs and be facing foot problems constantly.

Shaq isn't the guy I envision just retiring... He'll get the rest of his money, whether on the Lakers (most likely) or another team.

More so than tradition, I think Kupchek isn't the type of guys who makes any deals, period. If he can't make a deal trading a role player like horry and getting terry, there is no way he is going to make a deal involving Shaq.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Has Shaq outgrown L.A.? And if so, where does he go?"


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Historically, what has happened to the teams that traded away their stars? (Kareem, Wilt) They end up being terrible.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Historically, what has happened to the teams that traded away their stars? (Kareem, Wilt) They end up being terrible.


What if you trade one superstar for another? I don't think the Lakers would be any worse than they were last year with KG. They'd have to alter their offense and makeup a bit but in the long run this move would be good.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> What if you trade one superstar for another? I don't think the Lakers would be any worse than they were last year with KG. They'd have to alter their offense and makeup a bit but in the long run this move would be good.


Why even trade for him? We would have to re-sign him to another massive contract after next year, and we would end up with the same problem. Shaq is NOT going to be 400 lbs like everyone says, and he will still be putting up great numbers when he is done.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Shaq summons McGrady's trainer"

He might come back as the old dominant Shaq next year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Teams usually only get worse if they trade quality for quanity. 

However, one 1st team all nba player for another 1st nba player is an entirely different situation... I can't think of a situaiton like that, especially when one is a little past prime(shaq), and another is entering it(KG)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> 
> 
> More so than tradition, I think Kupchek isn't the type of guys who makes any deals, period. If he can't make a deal trading a role player like horry and getting terry, there is no way he is going to make a deal involving Shaq.


Are you knocking Kupchak for not trading Horry for Terry? Are you going to knock Kupchak for not trading Fox for Paul Pierce as well?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> "Shaq summons McGrady's trainer"
> 
> He might come back as the old dominant Shaq next year.


I really hope Shaq'll do what he plans to do.. I'm sure if he were to dedicate time to working out etc, he will come back stronger than ever and as dominant as ever! Let's just hope for the best!


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*Now it's best time to dump Shaq!*

I post many times to dump Vin Baker and Gary Payton. I am very exciting to see the results. 
After 2 years, Shaq is 33 years old, the trade value is getting down. Now it's right time to dump Shaq.

Send Shaq to Dallars for Van Exel, Finley and Bradley or

Trade Shaq for Kidd, Williams and Martin.

It looks good for Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone please ban this guy!!!

How old are you? 9?! **edit** Please, no personal attacks. Thanks.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

ROFLMAO


is this a joke?!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that if your going to trade Shaq, do it now while you can get the most out of him, since his plays probably going to go down over the next few years, as well as his trade value. 

That being said, none of those trades are realistic.

The only way I see a team baggin shaq is by offering KG, Duncan or TMac (probably have to add Gooden in with him). 

Shaq wont get traded anyways. Theres alot of talk of it going around, but it wont happen. Its hardly feasable and most teams dont like to trade away the most dominant player in the game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

i support trading shaq ... but for something worthwhile

but not for any of the offers you mentioned, they make no sense


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

One question:

Will Shaq end his career if Phil Jackson resigns as Lakers coach? Jackson has one year left on his contract with the Lakers, and his health might be too worrying to continue working as a headcoach after next season. I'm not sure about that, please tell me what you think.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"Are you knocking Kupchak for not trading Horry for Terry? Are you going to knock Kupchak for not trading Fox for Paul Pierce as well?"

The deal involved more then Horry, Rush was involved as well, and someone else, maybe a possible draft pick, I forgot the details(might have been Horry and Fisher, + pick or rush). It was on the table, so please don't put words in my mouth just because your in love with Horry and Fisher.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The point is Kupchek had a chance to improve the team, but instead played it much to conservatively.


----------



## lasers (May 21, 2003)

The best scenario for the Lakers and Shaq would be for the Lakers to keep Shaq for the extent of his current contract. Shaq has three good dominating years left him (if he gets himself in shape). No contract extension should be offered. Once his contract ends Shaq should retire or sign a contract much lower with the Lakers to play out his career. That would free up tremendous cap space and the franchise can honor Shaq for the many years of service as a Laker.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

I was thinking about this trade.


----------

